# Advice needed: INR test



## hannahelizabeth

Hi everyone,

Although I'm not living in or planning to move to Italy in the near future (much as I'd love to!) I thought this would be a good place to look for some medical advice. My boyfriend and I are planning a trip to southern Italy later this month; my boyfriend is currently taking the anti-coagulant drug warfarin and has been advised by his doctor in the UK that he will need a blood test during our trip to check his INR levels so that his warfarin dose can be adjusted accordingly. We will be in the Naples/Sorrento/Amalfi coast area - does anyone have any advice as to how easy this would be to organise? Would we be able to book something in advance (I would prefer to do this if possible just so we know it's all sorted before we set off) or will it be a case of turning up at a hospital/ringing around when we get there? We will obviously pay to have a test done privately if necessary - I'm not too clear on whether or not this sort of routine treatment is covered by the EHIC card.

Any advice would be very gratefully appreciated!

Thank you for reading,

Hannah.


----------

